# Newbee question: Build a extreme frontlight for a car



## Maaistro (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi,

_dx link removed_

Is it possible to build a extreme frontlight-unit with such a bulb?

and how?

thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm (Oct 6, 2011)

Moved to Transportation Lighting - Norm


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't bother with it, it's only 1000 lumens. Your standard headlights are much brighter than that


----------



## LukeA (Oct 8, 2011)

Also that item is crap.


----------



## Maaistro (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok.... That's clear.

Any ideas to build a cheap very bright frontlight?




---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.980279,5.334059
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_McE (Oct 8, 2011)

Maaistro said:


> Any ideas to build a cheap very bright frontlight?



What do you want to do with it?


----------



## Maaistro (Oct 8, 2011)

in july 2012 I'm driving a rally throught europe (http://www.carbagerun.nl) -> dutch site.

Crazy cars, crazy men, car with a max of €500, 5000km.....

For fun all the cars have loud horns/sirenes en maximum lights 

So if anybody has a suggestion for pimping my car???? 

My car of this year : http://www.de-liftys.nl



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Oct 11, 2011)

Maaistro said:


> in july 2012 I'm driving a rally throught europe (http://www.carbagerun.nl) -> dutch site.





> From *Carbage Run*
> ◦The car has to meet all safety regulations that are present in all the countries we visit.



EU safety regulations will preclude home-made headlights-- whether in a rally or not.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 11, 2011)

you need a lightbar on the roof with 3-4 hids. 
just like other cars in the link you posted have.

as for regulations, well, noone said off road light are illegal, unless you use them on the road, i had a jeep before with 4x 100W lights on the roof, off road lights, no cop ever stopped me for that, in any state i drove thru, i never used them on road.


----------



## Maaistro (Oct 19, 2011)

It wasn't a legal question I ask. It was a technical question how to make a real bright light.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 19, 2011)

Maaistro said:


> It wasn't a legal question I ask. It was a technical question how to make a real bright light.


be prepared to see many "legal answers on questions you never asked" in this auto section, as for bright light, that led is not what you need. go with tested proven design. after all you'll be in a rally, not experementing in your garage. you need lights that will work.
i experiment with leds for many years, but i have not found led\reflector that will beat even 35w hid in 6" light, you can buy hid lights but they are like 300-400 a piece, or you could get halogen off road lights and install hid bulbs in them yourself, should be a lot cheaper, your goal is 15000-20000lm. 4x 55w hid will do it.


----------



## Maaistro (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Shops.... Here I come.!


----------

